# Fisheye Bild



## pauschpage (29. Dezember 2002)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Fisheye Bild, und wollte fragen, ob jemand von euch eine Software kennt, mit dem man das bild eckig machen kann (die rundung soll weg sein


----------



## Mythos007 (30. Dezember 2002)

Das wird nur schwer zu realisieren sein, da das Fisheye
eine ganz spezielle Wölbung bzw. Brechung erzielt hat.

Um diesen Effekt rückgängig zu machen benötigst Du ein
exaktes Gegenstück dazu. Da die Wölbungsfilter von
Photoshop nicht so super spezifisch sind wird es nicht
100% funktionieren ...

Häng doch das Bild an - dann können wir es ja mal 
testen. - Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Vitalis (30. Dezember 2002)

Mit den Panorama-Tools für Photoshop kann man so etwas machen..
Hier eine Anleitung:

http://www.all-in-one.ee/~dersch/architect/arch.html

Ich weiß nicht ob die Rundung dadurch ganz wegkommt, sonst mußt halt ein wenig wegschneiden.

Und andere Links zum Thema:

http://home.no.net/dmaurer/~dersch/index_deutsch.html
http://www.erik-krause.de/verzeichnung/


----------

